# Cannot play 3D bluray iso, any help??



## mrmotivator (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello people..

I recently obtained a 3d bluray film of avatar and copied it to iso format to my computer for playback in vlc onto my 3d led tv...

However it only plays in normal for 2D, is it the software im using or can my computer not handle it.

Any advice would be much appreciated as i play all films through my new rig.

Thanks in advance.

Windows 7 Professional
i5-3570k
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB
Be Quiet Dark Rock PRO BK016
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz
Force Series 3 120GB SSD, WD 3TB HDD
Fractal Design Define XL USB3.0 Full Tower Case - Black Pearl
Corsair HX750W
Windows 7 64bit
WD 3TB Cavier Green


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2013)

do you need special hardware to play 3d discs? like a bluray drive that plays 3d?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like this might work:  http://www.techyv.com/questions/how-can-i-watch-3d-movie-vlc-media-player

That's a pretty nice computer not to have a dedicated graphics card.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 14, 2013)

you have two threads on the same issue.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178763


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2013)

what about the proper hdmi 1.4 cable for 3d? i don't know anything about 3d because it is a gimmick.


----------



## mrmotivator (Jan 14, 2013)

haha i know i dont play games so i never bothered with a graphics card! sorry about the two threads wasnt sure which forum to post it in ;/



Easy Rhino said:


> what about the proper hdmi 1.4 cable for 3d? i don't know anything about 3d because it is a gimmick.



yes i have the best hdmi cables, oh and there are still some awesome 3D films


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2013)

mrmotivator said:


> yes i have the best hdmi cables, oh and there are still some awesome 3D films



does your GPU support 3D ?


----------



## mrmotivator (Jan 14, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> does your GPU support 3D ?



i dont have a separate graphics card i dont play games, i dont think thats the problem thought i thinks its software


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't believe that VLC media player supports 3D. I also don't think (not too sure) your iGPU supports 3D. Does your monitor support 3D?


----------



## mrmotivator (Jan 14, 2013)

im trying cyberlink powerdvd right now, no my monitor doesn't but i have it going to my 3d tv


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 14, 2013)

If you are trying to play 3D with your rig and a 3D TV then it is a no go unless you are using anaglyph 3D (red+green).

You could use NV technology too. (if you buy an Nvida GPU)
Or
get a 3D blu ray player to go with your HD TV.


----------



## mrmotivator (Jan 14, 2013)

DRDNA said:


> If you are trying to play 3D with your rig and a 3D TV then it is a no go unless you are using anaglyph 3D (red+green).
> 
> You could use NV technology too.



sorry "NV technology" ? 

thats ashame i was really hoping to save having to buy a 3d bluray player :/


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 14, 2013)

Look back up...clarified. Sorry.


----------



## Boneface (Jan 14, 2013)

I use Cyberlinks powerdvd 12  or arcsoft Total media 5 to watch movies from computer to 3d tv. No anagalyph either


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2013)

I tried to play 3D on my HDTV and it don't work. Just got side by side images. To the best of my understanding it was due to my TV not being 3D capable.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 14, 2013)

Boneface said:


> I use Cyberlinks powerdvd 12  or arcsoft Total media 5 to watch movies from computer to 3d tv. No anagalyph either



Are you watching it in 3D?


----------



## Boneface (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL Hell ya!Would have returned it the day i got it if i couldnt!


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 15, 2013)

As I understood it you need:

A 3D TV
HDMI 1.4
a 3D Capable Graphics Card
3D capable Software

To play True 3D.  Anaglyph 3D doesn't require anything, as it is just a cheap method using two contradictory colors to blind ones depth perception.  I doubt that your dedicated graphics is 3D capable (or is it?)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 15, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> As I understood it you need:
> 
> A 3D TV
> HDMI 1.4
> ...



thank you for outlining that. i was starting to get a headache.


----------

